# My hedgehog is weird because.......



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

What are your hedgie's weird little habits? 



My litle guy LOVES my bra. :roll: He's forever trying to burrow in it, pull on the straps... It's his favorite place to snuggle. My pervy little man.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Amelia will not wake up for ANYTHING during the day unless someone walks in the room with pepperoni. JUST pepperoni. Weirdo.

Aly is a completely different hog when she's with my fiance. She's a grump to me, fine with him. It's quite strange.


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

For some unknown reason known only to my albino male Harpo :?: 
Once in awhile he will get up during the day and run around his home throwing
everything in his path over then duck under his liner, calms down and then will calmly go back into his bed to sleep as if nothing ever happened.
Must be having a nightmare the worms have run out :lol:


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

Auri loves my flip flops. She doesn't like anything else but those, and she goes to town on them! Anoints constantly and drags them around!


















Such a silly girl! Sorry for the big pictures, but I had to share lol


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

what a weird little cutie!


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Pippin pulls the paper towel sheet out of her under wheel litter pan, pulls it to her "poopy corner" and then does her business. Oh, and she only balls up around the dog.


----------



## eskye (Oct 5, 2012)

Miss Piggy has a love/hate relationship with my deoderant. She always wants inside my jackets, sweaters, and shirts, and will immediately somehow climb up to my armpit, where she will proceed to stick her wet little nose. It promptly makes her sneeze 6-7 times in a row, and then she will stick her nose in again for another round.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

I had to chuckle... I wear a perfume sometimes that smells like roses.

I was wearing it yesterday and Mr. Prickles could not get enough! He was rubbing himself in it (on my chest). He was licking it and rubbing and rolling and just going to town. So my hedgehog literally smells like roses. :lol:


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Litchi used to love to smell my ex-b/f's croch, silly girl! :lol:


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

My big girl Rogue does not know how to ball up. I had to have a skin scraping done and she STILL did not ball up, just squirmed!!! The one ( YES ONE TIME) time that she was ever in a ball was the first time I picket her up at 2 weeks old. She also likes to try to eat my hair. My little girl Storm will run on her wheel no mater what is going on, the light will be on and I am in the cage changing out food and water and she just keeps on running :lol: :lol: My mommy hog (peace be with her) had this toy that she would bite and fall to her side like she was dead and then kick at the toy until it was out of reach, get back up and repeat :lol: :lol: :lol: god I miss that little girl


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

When I take Piglet out of his cage to let him run around, he follows me around the apartment like a puppy. When I finally sit back down, he crawls on my lap and goes to sleep


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Dini is a ladies man. When we're at home, he's so cranky. If we have a (girl) friend over, he is the sweetest, cutest boy ever! He'll climb all over me, just to show off for this girl. It's the same if we leave and take him with us. He made quite the impression on LG


----------



## Harley_quinn (Jan 28, 2013)

Harley will always annoint in my hair when she's chilling in the hood of my sweater


----------



## CannibalCookie (Aug 4, 2012)

my little ploof is the most snuggly hedgie id ever imagine... she sneaks out of her cage and climbs on the bed (how????) and crawls into bed with me

or if im sad she will run up and give me kisses till i smile and play with her

oh and she loves foot rubs and runs and acts like im trying to eat her toes off when i go to trim her nails... little dramatic one haha


----------



## McButter (Dec 25, 2012)

Bananas loves, loves to chew on my boyfriends pillowcase. Just his, not mine. Ever since she's been eating regularly she's become a cute little quirky hedgehog. I can't wait for more.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my goodness, CannibalCookie! First of all, "Ploof" is an awesome name! And she sounds like such a sweet little cuddle monster! Just adorable


----------



## Nathiriel (Nov 30, 2012)

Buddy loves to run up my chest, climb on my shoulder and then poke at my neck until I level out my arm like a slide so he can run down it, then he comes back to do it again. :lol:


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

He love to climb down my shirt and also loves to brush my hair with his quills. :lol:


----------



## Harley_quinn (Jan 28, 2013)

Harley loves sleeping in my armpits. I cannot let her sleep on me without a sweater because she will bite my sweater fabric and sleep with my sweater in her mouth. She's still a young baby and were both still learning lots bout each other. I can't wait to find out more cute and weird things she does.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Mimzy loves armpits too but under my bathrobe.


----------



## Syne (Aug 7, 2012)

Ocil trim his whiskers when they get long  . He also trim his nails  , and poopy feet (unless his feet is really, really dirty, I will have to remove some of the poop first) :lol: . Incredibly grumpy, but incredible affectionate as well. He doesn't like to be alone, but hates to be touched :roll: . He would nip to tell me what he wants (or doesn't want). Once, he got his boy stuff stuck on his chest, and it was a struggle to get it off. After much trying, I got some off (with much struggle), but some still stuck. Showed it to him, and he removed it (angrily) himself, lol. No boystuff (or rarely) stuck on him ever since. Caught him enjoying Korean drama that I was watching. When he's feeling lazy, he would pretend sleeping when I call him or poking him :lol: .On good days he will let me pet his visor quills and kiss him. He is so obvious in preferring my fiancée over me -___-


----------



## clovermoses (Aug 15, 2012)

jholstein11 said:


> What are your hedgie's weird little habits?
> 
> My litle guy LOVES my bra. :roll: He's forever trying to burrow in it, pull on the straps... It's his favorite place to snuggle. My pervy little man.


Hedgerson does the same thing! he likes to grab ahold of my bra straps with his teeth then snap it back :lol: what little stinkers <3


----------



## kvmommy (Feb 2, 2013)

Seriously? Shame on you for posting things like this. Now I feel like waiting 3 more days to get my baby girl is going to take forever. *sigh I guess I'll have to live vicariously through you guys. Ok...keep on posting this amazingly adorable cuteness!


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

you'll be here in a week sharing all your hedgie's weird traits.


----------



## kvmommy (Feb 2, 2013)

I hope so! I'm so excited. I've wanted one my entire life and finally I am going to get one. Here's to hoping the blizzard doesn't prevent me from getting Aneira on sunday!


----------



## PrincessK (Oct 25, 2012)

Harper does the bra thing too! She comes to school with me in my sweater every day and it's her favorite thing. Now, if I put a sweater on, she INSISTS that she be allowed to climb in. She knows it's time to go somewhere and she won't be left behind.

She also has a super fun habit of dragging her sleeping bags through her water dish, getting them wet, and then being mad about it. Lucky my reserves are deep, but still can't figure out why she does it!


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

I think this picture pretty much sums up why my hedgehog is weird. Not only does she all the sudden love climbing under her wheel again, but last night she climbed in between the two layers of paper towel in her little box. And she had to climb in there from the back or sides because the front had the fold.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Kids make forts all the time, right?


----------



## lizardpeter (Jan 8, 2013)

When I first got Maxie, I didn't have too many toys for him so I gave him a red lei. He didn't play with it much but now he LOVES it. If I leave it outside of his igloo, he'll grab it and wrap himself in it and sleep. He loves to wear his little red lei!!


----------



## lizardpeter (Jan 8, 2013)

And just to add: I don't let him sleep at night with the lei just in case he really gets wrapped up in it. I watch him with the red lei to make sure he doesn't hurt himself!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

That is so cute to see him with the red lei.


----------



## kvmommy (Feb 2, 2013)

I can join in now! My girl is weird because she is 6 weeks old today, has never been on a wheel in her life, and from the moment she stepped foot in it today, she is obsessed with running. She's also weird because she likes to huff and prickle at me like i'm going to eat her one second, the next she is all over me and in my business...then she's back to huffing and prickling. She is wondrously adorable!


----------



## JorjaCrackers (Aug 5, 2012)

Jorja runs so furiously on her wheel at night that I have to check her CHE every morning. She knocks it loose out of the socket every once in a while and I come out to find her cage cold! It scares me, but she has had a good night running and is all snuggled up under the CHE safe and content. It's just enough to loose contact with the element. She also makes this adorable little bubbly noise when she walks and runs, it's a very happy noise.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

I gave Mr. Prickles a quick foot bath, but I couldn't find his usual wash. I just used a squirt of my hand soap.

It smells like lemons and he spent the rest of night trying to annoint with his own belly. He kept tipping over. I took a video but I was laughing so hard you can't even see it. LMAO


----------



## jessi (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't know where to start. she copies my dog's behaviour !!...she goes nuts when I hold my hair elastic in front of her face, she literally plays tug o war with it, just like my dog does with his rope. She follows me around everywhere I go in the house and when we cuddle in bed she curls into a tiny little ball, my dog at my feet and the hedgy on my hip (both on their sides)....too funny !!!
And she talks.... is that normal ? she kinda smacks her lips and when I imitate it she responds... no clue what she is saying thou....


----------

